# Energy Cb-20 bookshelves??



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I bought some of these 3 pairs. 50% off or so I was wondering if I could Use 6 bookshelves as 6.1 surround??
I will test these speakers out on lot of movies stuff Until I am sure I want to keep them, So far they sound very good but I will put them to the test.
Shame I wanted Floor-standers but they don't fit well in my room. 

Does center speaker have a wider dispersion or is it better for placement?? I don't plan on spending $319 for one lol

Killer deal , I wanted to buy tower speakers but they would only fit as Rears., 
Am I fine without A center channel speaker?? My Bookshelf speaker used as a center sounds Great,.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

kingnoob said:


> I bought some of these 3 pairs. 50% off or so I was wondering if I could Use 6 bookshelves as 6.1 surround??


You certainly can.




kingnoob said:


> Does center speaker have a wider dispersion or is it better for placement?? I don't plan on spending $319 for one lol


I'm not quite sure I understand what you're asking here. Can you elaborate some?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You're setup in many ways is best. Having identical speakers all around makes for a wonderful surround experience as sound is the same voice from every position.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> You're setup in many ways is best. Having identical speakers all around makes for a wonderful surround experience as sound is the same voice from every position.


Yeah its a shame they don't sell these bookshelves single, I wanted enough for 7 channel O well 6ch will have to do.
Maybe Ill try out center speaker if I ever see it on clearance


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> Yeah its a shame they don't sell these bookshelves single, I wanted enough for 7 channel O well 6ch will have to do. Maybe Ill try out center speaker if I ever see it on clearance


Sent you a PM


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I would buy energy tower speakers to use as fronts/ phantom center but Set of Towers BIG ones is $274ea ....$548

I do like to listen to music also sometimes and towers as fronts do this better I bet.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Towers= bigger sound. Go for it if the room permits.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> Towers= bigger sound. Go for it if the room permits.


Hard call by speaker costs would go up to near $900 if I go for towers 6ch surround no center.
$280 a tower speaker is considered very cheap correct??

Hard choice It might be better for me to Either keep bookshelves & Save my money for ARX a5s to buy in 3months instead.
ofc 6channel surround vs two very good speakers hard choice.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

kingnoob said:


> Hard call by speaker costs would go up to near $900 if I go for towers 6ch surround no center.
> $280 a tower speaker is considered very cheap correct??
> 
> Hard choice It might be better for me to Either keep bookshelves & Save my money for ARX a5s to buy in 3months instead.
> ofc 6channel surround vs two very good speakers hard choice.


Saturday Audio has a pair of Energy c-50 for $399. Not sure about shipping but you can check them out there are in Chicago.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

B- one said:


> Saturday Audio has a pair of Energy c-50 for $399. Not sure about shipping but you can check them out there are in Chicago.


I got energy Cb-10s for cheap $190 pair and I might return 1 set for tower speakers instead.

3 smaller towers is $670 ,two big ones is $550.lol
Klipsch Icon is way cheaper right now though, But its such a pain to return energys & stuff if going for klipsch


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I actually like Klipsch better than Energy, So I will Have a shootout with the two brands tomorrow but odds are Klipsch wins, they are lower priced speakers so I can just return the losers.
Will test em out for a few days Id imagine.

Klipsch easily beat the energy's as far as music, to my ears.


----------

